# Penn Fathom 15



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Penn Fathom 15 Star Drag. Pretty sure I have box and papers. Has been torn down and cleaned and maintained. Bought Fall 2017. 
10/10 Function
8.5/10 Cosmetic 

$145 shipped to lower $48.
$140 Picked up. Located near Mooresville NC, will be on Hatteras Thur 5/3- Sun May6th, and can meet along the way from here to there May 2nd (evening) or May 6th.
$125 if purchased with CTS Heaver I have listed.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Moving to a different site. Please close.


----------

